# Hey David!  I need to tell you something.



## maghanish2

안녕하세요!

I have two sentences that I need help with.  If you could offer me your suggestions, I would be much appreciated.

*Hey David! I need to tell you something.*
데이비드야! 널 [something] 이야기하야돼

It really sounds awful to me so I definitely need help.  Now here is my second one:

*Please teach me korean!  I want to learn!*
제발 나한테 한국을 가르쳐줘!  배우고싶어!

Thanks in advance for the help!

감사합니다!


----------



## sseung

*Hey David! I need to tell you something.
*데이비드! 너한테 얘기해 줄 게 있어.
          or 너한테 할 얘기가 있어.->This would be nice to say in spoken language.

Second one is quite good. you've done it very well, instead 'korean' means 한국어-the language,, so you can say, 나 한국어 가르쳐 줘, 제발~. 배우고 싶어.


----------



## y5choi

sseung said:


> *Hey David! I need to tell you something.
> *데이비드! 너한테 얘기해 줄 게 있어.
> or 너한테 할 얘기가 있어.->This would be nice to say in spoken language.
> 
> Second one is quite good. you've done it very well, instead 'korean' means 한국어-the language,, so you can say, 나 한국어 가르쳐 줘, 제발~. 배우고 싶어.



The second part suggestion sounds very good, try adding "부탁 해, or 꼭 부탁 해요" -means 'please do so', but also 'I rely on you'.  

For "tell you something", I would not say 이야기 or 얘기 because those things specify telling a story- (the distinction between I want to tell you a story Vs I would like to speak with you) 
*I would just say, 데이빗, 부탁 or 하고 싶은 말이 있어요.* ("부탁" means 'asking for favor' of course, and "말" here means 'to say' or 'to speak')


----------



## hogeun78

"Please teach me korean! I want to learn!" would be "나한테 한국말을 가르쳐 줘요! 배우고 싶어요"
Using "제발" for "please" is a common mistake I often observe. 
"Please" is used for being polite here, but "제발" can not be used for being polite. 
"제발" is rather used when your are desperately asking something. (like "oh please, please, please...")

Using "요" at the end of sentences is being polite.


----------



## y5choi

hogeun78 said:


> "Please teach me korean! I want to learn!" would be "나한테 한국말을 가르쳐 줘요! 배우고 싶어요"
> Using "제발" for "please" is a common mistake I often observe.
> "Please" is used for being polite here, but "제발" can not be used for being polite.
> "제발" is rather used when your are desperately asking something. (like "oh please, please, please...")
> 
> Using "요" at the end of sentences is being polite.



I do agree that 제발 is quite harsh in meaning and it does indicate desperation. In all honesty there is no perfect one word translation in Korean for "please" in my humble opinion- have to use the tone of voice to convey the meaning.


----------



## maghanish2

Wow.  Thanks so much for all the wonderful responses.  Especially for teaching me about 제발, I did not know that.

So if it wouldn't be too much trouble could you break down the sentence into parts for me?  Like which word is something adn which one is need, etc.?

I apologize for asking so much.


----------



## hogeun78

maghanish2 said:


> Wow. Thanks so much for all the wonderful responses. Especially for teaching me about 제발, I did not know that.
> 
> So if it wouldn't be too much trouble could you break down the sentence into parts for me? Like which word is something adn which one is need, etc.?
> 
> I apologize for asking so much.


 

Well, that's a tough question. 
Translating a sentence into other language word-by-word often results in a very awful sentence. That's why there is no such a useful automatic translating machine.  

Let's try it for "I need to tell you something"
I = 나
need = 할 필요가 있다 
tell = 이야기하다
you = 너
(about) something = 어떤것 (에 대해)

All things together will be "나는 너에게 어떤것에 대해 이야기 할 필요가있다"
It's grammatically OK and every korean will understand, but it doesn't sound native. 

Using "어떤 것" for something doesn't look right here. 
In korean, "something to tell" sounds better than "tell something"

For example,
something to tell = "이야기 할 것"
something to eat = "먹을 것"
something to drink = "마실 것"

So, instead of saying "I need to tell you something", "I got something to tell you" would sound better in Korean.

"I got something to tell you" = "나는 너한테 이야기 할 것이 있다"  sounds more native.

I am not sure if I explained clearly. 
I think there is no such a rule that tells you what sounds native and what sounds non-native. You need to learn by experience.


----------



## maghanish2

No that was a wonderful explanation.  Thank you so much!

It makes sense how you can't translate literally, and I understand the who learning by experience.  I had to do that with Spanish too.

Thanks again!


----------

